# ignore, please



## Redwald (Jun 6, 2003)

Please ignore this test message.  Just seeing if I can manage to post correctly.


----------



## Redwald (Jun 6, 2003)

By the way, I apologize if it was rude to post a test message to this forum.  I couldn't find a "sandbox" style forum to test in, where the newbies can play without making too much of a mess.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 6, 2003)

The Meta forum _is_ the correct forum for test posts.


----------



## arwink (Jun 6, 2003)

Although tagging it "Ignore" pretty much means all the nosey parkers who hang around meta will duck in to check the thread out


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Although tagging it "Ignore" pretty much means all the nosey parkers who hang around meta will duck in to check the thread out  *




That is the most redicules thing i've ever heard, we aren't nosey, meerly concerned.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That is the most redicules thing i've ever heard, we aren't nosey, meerly concerned. *




Some threads are mislabeled or need a little extra help to keep going.  We are thinking of the good of the thread here!!


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jun 6, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Some threads are mislabeled or need a little extra help to keep going.  We are thinking of the good of the thread here!!
> 
> *




Nope, I'd say we're just plain nosy!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 6, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nope, I'd say we're just plain nosy! *




Maybe a little of both.


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 6, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe a little of both.   *




 just a little?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, Clay, your avatar is a lot nosey.

Although I'm surprised you haven't switched to the barbarian from the other thread yet...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 6, 2003)

Yup, I'm officially nosy then.


----------



## Redwald (Jun 9, 2003)

*testing new signature*

Garry Shandling.  I love it.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 9, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Well, Clay, your avatar is a lot nosey.
> 
> Although I'm surprised you haven't switched to the barbarian from the other thread yet...
> 
> *




Cassius CLAY, get it?

Man, I'm subtle.


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 9, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Well, Clay, your avatar is a lot nosey.
> 
> Although I'm surprised you haven't switched to the barbarian from the other thread yet...
> 
> *




 you mean, we are in control of our avatars?!?!?

 i didn't know!


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 9, 2003)

Shaddup, Hellhound. If Clay knows he can change his avatar, where will I be then, huh? Huh? Well, I'll tell you - LOSERLAND! So don't give him any ideas.

Sheesh.

Umm.. Clay? Hellhound was just joking. I assign everyone's avatars unilaterally.  Honest!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 9, 2003)

[cheerful honest voice]

Yes Clay! I had to be real nice to Mr Piratecat Sir before I got this one! Honest I did! Cookies and everything!

[/cheerful honest voice]


----------

